# Finally Its Being Started !!!!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

after 2 years of long patience and talk and wait and saving i finally did it.

i finally gathered all working parts to start with my project HID halo.

im having a hid forum member in tx that done 20 + retrofits help me out ..

it a long drive but man for such perfect light it worth it.

1 pair OEM A6 D2S Bulbs

1 pair OEM A6 D2S Projector Units

1 pair OEM D2S NISSAN Ballasts

1 pair Halo Headlight 

and the the fun begins ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

good luck liu! where you headed? lol remember im about 5 hours south of you...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

going 1.5 hrs towards someplace between fort worth and dallas.

should be interesting but man im excited.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

any reason you decided to do the halo HIDs over the crystal clear HIDs????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> any reason you decided to do the halo HIDs over the crystal clear HIDs????


i like the halo ring.. looks cool. :thumbup: and looks more like a projector and since i cant afford bi xenon right now that the best way 2 go.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how much is it gonna be total? not counting the halo headlights themselves.
are you gonna be able to duplicate em once you get back with the knowledge? were your parts hard to find.
will you make me some?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> how much is it gonna be total? not counting the halo headlights themselves.
> are you gonna be able to duplicate em once you get back with the knowledge? were your parts hard to find.
> will you make me some?



i spent about 400 bux for all the OEM Gear on ebay not including the halos.

its not hard to find i just look on ebay for the parts.

im not sure if i would duplicate them because it take my friend approx 10 hrs for the retro another 1-2 hrs to install road test aiming test etc..

he normally charge 350 for all that work and he nice enough to let me make payments for the intense labor etc.

if do remake them alot of people wont like the wait and the cost.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well, sean said that same exact thing about mike's custom rear center panel and look who ended up with those.   
but you're right for now, i'll blow my money on higher priority mods for now.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

these here were made with very little effort on my behalf.. a simple weekend project..

ingrediants I used 

Old used broken set of projectors
anther used broken set of civic projectors, with aiming gear in tact
Dremmel
Cut off disks
superglue/goop/silicone/bondo/fiberglass..

took about 2-3 hours of my time.. with painting included, and another... 2 hours of aiming/wiring shorting etc etc.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Good Luck!!!!*

Cant wait to see them!!!! Contact Me ASAP>>>>>>Yes You LUI!!!! :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Cant wait to see them!!!! Contact Me ASAP>>>>>>Yes You LUI!!!! :cheers:


mike pm sent...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

liu, one pointer for ya, the material that makes the housing of halo's doesnt like to stick to anything... i dont know exactly what will stick to it, superglue will lay, dry, then peel right off, epoxy will pull right off, as will bondo, fiberglass, i had to actually screw in the projector housing to the halo' housing.. it looked crappy from behind, but from ahead it looked beautiful


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i heard people say using JB Weld..


----------

